# Die Cast Sentras(has anyone seen any)



## Guest (Oct 2, 2002)

Just wanted to know if anyone knows Where I can buy any diecast sentras or if any are made?

Thanks again


----------



## RiceBox (Apr 30, 2002)

Tamiya has a plastic 350Z model


----------



## Classic XE (May 2, 2002)

How about a Sentra model car. Ive been looking for one.


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2002)

Nice car but im looking for a sentra


----------

